# Merged: Sebastian Telfair as a Celt



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Bassy with a good SL game*

17 pts, 6 dimes, 5 boards...draft express has the write up and said it was apparent he had been working on his weaknesess in the summer..

trading bassy = :no:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MAS RipCity said:


> 17 pts, 6 dimes, 5 boards...draft express has the write up and said it was apparent he had been working on his weaknesess in the summer..
> 
> *trading bassy* = :no:


SL doesnt mean much.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

So what? Roy put up 12 points, 8 assists, and 7 rebounds in his first ever summer league game. So after three years Sebastian is only capable of putting up basically the same numbers as Roy did as a backup in his first ever game. 

Yeah, the Blazers are really going to miss Telfair.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Blazed said:


> So what? Roy put up 12 points, 8 assists, and 7 rebounds in his first ever summer league game. So after three years Sebastian is only capable of putting up basically the same numbers as Roy did as a backup in his first ever game.
> 
> Yeah, the Blazers are really going to miss Telfair.


Isn't Roy older than Bassy?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MemphisX said:


> Isn't Roy older than Bassy?


By about a year.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MemphisX said:


> Isn't Roy older than Bassy?


Yep, but Bassy is a 2-year pro...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I thought so.

Anyway, I think Roy vs. Bassy will be an interesting debate. They will both be good but they will both be different. It will be hard to compare them but Bassy just has a superstar quality about him that is hard to ignore. Once Boston turns him loose to run, he is going to look like an entirely different player then what you saw for two years. He is an open court demon and with Pierce and Wally on the wings, he might average close to 10 asists per game with 30+ minutes.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Bassy also had 6 turnovers and 5 personal fouls.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Telfair's stats in 2005 Summer league .

MIN FGM-A FG % 3PM-A 3PT % FTM-A FT % OREB DREB REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS 
32.2 5.3-13.7 39.0% 1.2- 4.2 28.0% 6.8- 8.8 77.4% 0.5 3.5 4.0 6.0 1.2 0.2 3.0 2.8 18.7 


Looks like he's doing about the same this year. His shooting percentage is better but this is after only 1 game.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I have been taking a wait and see approach to the Telfair for Roy trade as I was intrigued by Telfair's upside. However, it's really quite impressive to me that a 2 guard can step in and play point guard with as much effectiveness as Roy has in his first summer league. It's really quite rare for a true "2" to do so well at the point (even if it is just the SL).

Right now I am cautiously optimistic that the Blazers made the right move. We have several point guards that can more than make up for Telfair. In fact I can't wait to see Jarret Jack's impact when he gets a chance to play on two healthy ankles this year. I can't believe he played the whole year on an ankle that needed surgery.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MemphisX said:


> Isn't Roy older than Bassy?


BURN.....
also, DE said if al jeff didn't have hands of stone, bassy woulda had many more dimes.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Great so now we can look forward to daily Chris Paul and Telfair updates.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

it appears big al and gerald green both had wimpy games for this level


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

also mavs guards scored most of their points. doesn't look like telfair stopped anybody.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

So? He opened last year's vegas games with a near tripple double (18/10/9). He looks like a star in summer play.

It never transfered into the regular season, where it counts. "Superstar" ..good player, but a star? I don't think so. He's a 5'11" PG who can't shoot, can't defend, and couldn't beat out Steve Frickin' Blake or Jack (for 2nd string)

He's not as selfish, but he really does look like a 5'11" Marbury. Their games are very similar, imo.

Yes Roy is older than Telfair, by ONE f***** YEAR! That argument is stupid.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I'll say this one last time. Trading Telfair was stupid, and I will be the first one on this forum to scream I TOLD YOU SO, that we should fire Nate if Telfair becomes close to an all star.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

In a couple of years, we may look back on the Telfair-Roy trade as an absolute steal for Portland.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

everybody needs to get off bassy's ****. he was NEVER going to work out HERE. if he does good in boston good for him. but he was NEVER going to work out here in PORTLAND.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



QRICH said:


> So? He opened last year's vegas games with a near tripple double (18/10/9). He looks like a star in summer play.
> 
> It never transfered into the regular season, where it counts. "Superstar" ..good player, but a star? I don't think so. He's a 5'11" PG *who can't shoot*, can't defend, and couldn't beat out Steve Frickin' Blake or Jack (for 2nd string)
> 
> ...


Except his shot has improved every year...
His biggest weakness is finishing around the rim, and I think it's there that will decide how good he becomes.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

We were able to trade Bassy because he is valuable. He is good and will continue to improve. Pritchard and Patterson are banking that in the end, perhaps 3 years from now, Roy will prove to be better. Only time will tell.

Bassy will be a good player and Roy will be a good player. I hope Roy will be a better one, and I personally think he will be. 

Good for Bassy. Roy also had a very good showing in his first game and I say "cheers". 

I think I am going to get real tired this year if every time Bassy has a good game, one of the trade opponents makes a thread saying that his good game proves that we made a bad trade, and every time Bassy lays an egg, one of the trades proponents makes a thread saying that his performance proves that the trade was great for the Blazers.

Only time will tell.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



rose garden pimp said:


> everybody needs to get off bassy's nuts. he was NEVER going to work out HERE. if he does good in boston good for him. but he was NEVER going to work out here in PORTLAND.


Why? The only reason he wouldn't have worked out in Portland is if he decided to go somewhere else after his rookie contract expired....which was totally possible. I never believed Telfair would want to remain in Portland. But I will go on record saying that I believe he's going to be a very, very good player in the NBA. In fact, this year will be his best by far. People will complain the Blazers let him go, but I'm content with landing Roy. He's more likely to stay in Portland and has an equal upside.


----------



## Miracle Max (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I have been reading this board for the past few years and never felt the need to post. This topic, however, has lured me out in the open. I realize it's human nature to justify trades with a "he sucks and look what we got out of it" mentality but every so often a trade comes along that makes sense for both teams. If Bassy becomes a star with Boston, great -- I hope he does well. What people seem to be forgetting is that Portland would likely have lost his services after next year anyway, his desire to return to his east coast roots would have asserted themselves and we would have been forced to trade him or lose him entirely in free agency. This trade was a proactive step in addressing the needs of the franchise and Pritchard should be commended for having the guts to pull it off. 

Could Bassy become a star? Sure. But his development as a player does not reduce the possibility (or liklihood IMO) that Roy will develop into a long term cornerstone for this franchise (either at point or off guard position).


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I try to keep up with summer league games but yeah at the end of the day they're pretty meaningless -- keep in mind they're playing against other youngsters PLUS a bunch of guys who have been out of the league or have played in Europe and for the most part might never be on an NBA roster unless you made a puzzle out of all the names on the active roster and picked out letters.

What I HOPE to gain from following the young players in summer league is to hopefully form an idea of how they'll perform when the games matter. And also to acclimate those who came from college ball into things like a 24 second shot clock, four 12 minute quarters instead of two 20 minute halves, things like that.

Telfair having a decent game in summer league is to be expected from a talented player who already has two seasons in and SHOULD be better than a bunch of inexperienced players or non-NBA players.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Well put, Miracle Max.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MAS RipCity said:


> 17 pts, 6 dimes, 5 boards...draft express has the write up and said it was apparent he had been working on his weaknesess in the summer..
> 
> trading bassy = :no:


lame topic.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



mediocre man said:


> I'll say this one last time. Trading Telfair was stupid, and I will be the first one on this forum to scream I TOLD YOU SO, that we should fire Nate if Telfair becomes close to an all star.


I'll beat you to it.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



crowTrobot said:


> also mavs guards scored most of their points. doesn't look like telfair stopped anybody.


 Pass 1st PG who can't defend...heck he is on his way to back-to-back MVPs.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

While I continue to view Telfair as The Poor Man's Kenny Anderson (TM), and thus undesirable even at best, perhaps a comparison that makes sense is the trade that the Bucks and the Timberwolves made at draft time when they swapped Ray Allen and Stephon Marbury. At the time, most people had Marbury higher rated, and his early performance with the 'Wolves did nothing to dissuade this view. He was always flashier than Allen (whom we might call a Rich Man's Brandon Roy), and it looked like he'd turn out to be more valuable. But for the past few years no GM in the league would've rated Marbury in Allen's league. So you just can't tell, can you?

And don't forget that we also have Jarrett Jack. We could call him The Poor Man's Chauncey Billups. Or if you're feeling less charitable, Eric Snow With A Jump Shot. Either way, I'll take that over TPMKA any day.


----------



## ppilot (Jun 29, 2006)

*Good Interview with Bassy*

Here is a story talking about Bassy. He sure sounds like he liked it here in Portland, and the people around him. Like him or hate him, he was a classy guy and I wish him the best of luck in his career. http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_18045.shtml


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MemphisX said:


> Pass 1st PG who can't defend...heck he is on his way to back-to-back MVPs.


Telfair can't shoot. That's not the same as being "pass-first".

Ed O.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I have a dream. A dream where people don't feel the need to bring up a traded (or passed on) players stats every time they have a good (or even decent) game. In this dream people also won't intentionally lambast the former player for shortcomings in an attempt to make it look like we got a good deal.

I know that both are unlikely to happen, but they are still a dream.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



meru said:


> And don't forget that we also have Jarrett Jack. We could call him The Poor Man's Chauncey Billups. Or if you're feeling less charitable, Eric Snow With A Jump Shot. Either way, I'll take that over TPMKA any day.


For most of Billups' career, he was considered a poor man's Stephon Marbury. It's amazing what playing for a great team will do for your image. Marbury has played with terrible supporting casts most of his career, which is the biggest reason why he's viewed as a loser. Point guards with similar mentalities are viewed in widely disparate ways depending on the quality of the team around them.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Foulzilla said:


> I have a dream. A dream where people don't feel the need to bring up a traded (or passed on) players stats every time they have a good (or even decent) game.



good luck with that if morrison stays healthy :banana:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Nate McVillain said:


> I think I am going to get real tired this year if every time Bassy has a good game, one of the trade opponents makes a thread saying that his good game proves that we made a bad trade, and every time Bassy lays an egg, one of the trades proponents makes a thread saying that his performance proves that the trade was great for the Blazers.
> 
> Only time will tell.


well prepared to get tired quickly because everytime bassy has a good game, im postin it.....pdx pissed me off by tradin away my fv blazer...really has nothing to do with roy anymore...im just upset and bassy is going to make everyone pay.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Minstrel said:


> For most of Billups' career, he was considered a poor man's Stephon Marbury. It's amazing what playing for a great team will do for your image. Marbury has played with terrible supporting casts most of his career, which is the biggest reason why he's viewed as a loser. Point guards with similar mentalities are viewed in widely disparate ways depending on the quality of the team around them.


Maybe _you_ viewed him that way, but I've certainly never heard that comparison. I've never been able to understand your soft spot for Marbury given your otherwise good taste, Minstrel. Marbury is just a jerk. It may not be his fault (maybe one of his former lives had some McDonalds' fries which explains the cockroach in him) but he clearly is. And Billups just as clearly isn't. Besides, Billups is bigger and was always viewed as a less-polished passer, and without the NY flash.

Marbury's poor supporting casts have been as much his fault as anyone's - both because he makes them look poor, and because he has them rather than Kevin Garnett because he couldn't take playing second fiddle. (And isn't it amazing how much better the Nets looked and how much worse the Suns looked when Marbury and Kidd got swapped. Boy, that Marbury - just jinxed.)


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Telfair thanks Portland

Good article at hoopsworld.com.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Telfair will always be 5'11" and posted up on a regular basis. Brandon Roy will always be taller.
Neener neener neener.

BTW - Marbury made his own bed when he wanted out of Minny. He was a professional fool.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



meru said:


> Maybe _you_ viewed him that way, but I've certainly never heard that comparison.


It used to be a very common comparison. Billups was seen as a shoot-first, selfish point guard who was traded constantly because he couldn't fit into a team dynamic.



> I've never been able to understand your soft spot for Marbury given your otherwise good taste, Minstrel. Marbury is just a jerk. It may not be his fault (maybe one of his former lives had some McDonalds' fries which explains the cockroach in him) but he clearly is. And Billups just as clearly isn't.


I'm not talking about their personalities but rather their perceived playing styles. Billups was also seen as a talented, selfish chucker who didn't make teams better. Until he became part of a tremendous Detroit team, that is.

And I've never cared about the personality of sports stars, just like I don't care about the personalities of other entertainers, like movie and music stars. I don't spend any time with them...they can be cockroaches for all I care. I just want to see them act well, hear good music or watch them play sports well. That's the extent of my relationship with them. All the rest is the worry of family, friends and, for some, law enforcement.



> Marbury's poor supporting casts have been as much his fault as anyone's - both because he makes them look poor, and because he has them rather than Kevin Garnett because he couldn't take playing second fiddle.


No, he felt the Timberwolves were low-balling him in salary and the Nets offered far more. Only in sports is taking a better paying job seen as a moral failing. Accuse an office worker of being disloyal to his company or selfish for taking a better-paying job and you'll correctly be viewed as insane. 



> (And isn't it amazing how much better the Nets looked and how much worse the Suns looked when Marbury and Kidd got swapped. Boy, that Marbury - just jinxed.)


The Nets weren't the same team. The Nets with Marbury had a rookie Kenyon Martin who missed most of the season due to injury, hadn't yet drafted Richard Jefferson and were missing Kittles and Van Horn most of the year to injury. If you're counting at home, that's basically the entire supporting cast Jason Kidd counted on through his best years there. So, is it amazing that the Nets looked worse minus Martin, Jefferson, Kittles and Van Horn? No, not really.

The Suns weren't worse. They were a relatively untalented team...the only talent they had outside of Marbury was Marion and a rookie Amare Stoudemire (who was a 13.5/9 player that year...decent but hardly a tremendous player). That team wasn't expected to go anywhere, and Marbury led them to the playoffs and took the Spurs, in the first round, to 6 games...which is exactly as far as the Kidd-led Nets took the Spurs in the NBA Finals that same postseason.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I love telfair as a player and a person but really i dont think that he would ever be a star in portland, not with the current team that we can put on the floor. That said last year he was my favorite player on the team and i will most definatly follow him in boston. The bottom line is the roster needed to be ballenced out and telfair had the most value(obviously). I'm happy with Jack as a player i just hope that his injuries aren't those that nagg him for the rest of his career. Jack can also be a great player, he is much more suited for a half court offence and some run and gun. Telfair was much more run and gun. The team chose the one who fit.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Who freakin' cares?! When's the last time a "Telfair-type" pg won anything in the NBA? Move on.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



RedHot&Rolling said:


> Telfair will always be 5'11" and posted up on a regular basis. Brandon Roy will always be taller.
> Neener neener neener.



I was going to say that!! Minus the neener neener.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Minstrel said:


> It used to be a very common comparison. Billups was seen as a shoot-first, selfish point guard who was traded constantly because he couldn't fit into a team dynamic.


Wow, that must have been some people who hadn't watched much basketball...ever.

In their first 5 years, shots per 40:

Billups: 13.5, 13.3, 13.2, 13.1, 14

Marbury: 15, 15.9, 18.6, 18.3, 20

Not even in the ballpark.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Ed O said:


> Telfair can't shoot. That's not the same as being "pass-first".
> 
> Ed O.


 Post of the Month right there.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Yeah the " I never liked Telfair" posse comes to a strong defense...What a surprise...
but if Sebastian does turn into an All-Star caliber player in BOS and Roy languishes in mediocrity in POR...ALL...criticism of POR management and the "anti-Telfair\Let's trade Telfair" crowd will be MORE than JUSTLY deserved....

The same goes for passing on Morrison...

and stating that Telfair wouldn't be an All-Star in POR or that he eventually would have left to the East Coast is absolute weak b.s.

If Telfair does turn into an All-Star in BOS...then maybe the problem wasn't the player....but the coach...ever thought of that?

I have concerns about Nate's coaching philosophy....So far all I have seen from his offensive coaching\philosophy....is boring, predictable and a SEVERELY lacking offense...It is nice that he brings discipline, accountability, professionalism and a defensive mindset to the Blazers....but the bottom line is WINS....and I haven't seen anything in his offensive playcalling that leads me to believe he is strong in that aspect....

and someone ought to tell Nate that in today's NBA.....OFFENSE...is much more important than defense.....just ask DET

Nate's coaching philosophy seems to still be mired in the early nineties...and that is not good news for POR...

As for Telfair leaving when his contract was up...what complete and utter GARBAGE...

You do realize that with the way contracts are structured POR could have...if they so chose...signed Telfair or ANY of their players for more than any other team could...So this ridiculous speculation of Telfair leaving POR when his contract was up...is just that...ridiculous...players...particularly young players.....most always go with the teams that pay them the most...Telfair wasn't going to leave...unless POR decided they wanted him too...

and BTW...How does anyone here know if Jack won't leave? 

What a dumb assumption to think that one player (Telfair) most certainly would have left.....but another (Jack) most certainly wouldn't....The bottom line is niether would have likely walked unless POR decided they wanted them too...

So can we stop with the "Telfair was going to leave" nonsense now? It is an opinion that holds VERY little weight....


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Fork said:


> Wow, that must have been some people who hadn't watched much basketball...ever.
> 
> In their first 5 years, shots per 40:
> 
> ...


Damon Stoudamire for Portland: 12.8, 15.0, 15.1, 14.1, 13.1, 12.6, 13.1, 16.9

Is your contention that Stoudamire, except for a few years, was generally also not a shoot-first chucker? And that nobody who ever watches basketball would consider Stoudamire one, with Portland?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Kmurph said:


> and someone ought to tell Nate that in today's NBA.....OFFENSE...is much more important than defense.....just ask DET
> 
> Nate's coaching philosophy seems to still be mired in the early nineties...and that is not good news for POR...


Detroit won a title in 2004 with defense. SA won its title last year on the same premise. Miami, even with D-Wade, won on defense.

The offensive-minded teams like Phoenix haven't won a thing yet. The style of the NBA is changing, absolutely. It's hard to disagree there, but the saying is still true: defense wins championships.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Kmurph said:


> and someone ought to tell Nate that in today's NBA.....OFFENSE...is much more important than defense.....just ask DET


Uh...what the crap are you talking about? Defense always has and always will win Championships, just ask every Championship team ever.



> So can we stop with the "Telfair was going to leave" nonsense now? It is an opinion that holds VERY little weight....


"VERY little weight"? Huh? This has been talked about since before Telfair was even drafted. Telfair was always said to have wanted to play on the east coast, especially for New Jersey (because he was really good friends with the owner) and would likely bolt as soon as his contract was up. This isn't just someone's opinion, this is a long standing rumor started by people very close to Telfair.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

name the last team that had a shoot first pg win anything?

2006-j.will/pass first
2005-tony parker/pass first
2004-billups/pass first

i could keep going. also those teams excelled in defense.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



rose garden pimp said:


> name the last team that had a shoot first pg win anything?
> 
> 2006-j.will/pass first
> 2005-tony parker/pass first
> 2004-billups/pass first


Billups and Parker are not pass-first. They both spend a significant portion of the game looking for their own offense.

How many championship teams had a scoring point guard as one of their stars/superstars? The Spurs with Tony Parker, the Pistons with Chauncey Billups, the Pistons with Isaiah Thomas, the Lakers with Magic Johnson (in their last three titles with him, he was the focal point of the offense and was either their leading scorer or second-leading scorer), the Bucks with Oscar Robertson.

How many championship teams had a pass-first point guard as one of their stars/superstars? Maybe the Sixers with Maurice Cheeks? Since Bob Cousy in 1960s, Cheeks is the only one that occurs to me, offhand.


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

KMurph...I disagree.

The Pistons lost this year because their defense wasn't near what it had been previously. Defense creates offense. While Nate may be a defense first guy, and he is, that doesn't mean he needs to be some rocket scientist on the other end of the floor. He needs sound sets and the ability to get the ball in his go to players hands when it matters.

His problem last year...no talent. Small little pg's that couldn't defend. Lack of depth and consistency in the post and no consistent shooters. How can you possibly blame a coach under those circumstances. Pretty rediculous.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



rose garden pimp said:


> name the last team that had a shoot first pg win anything?
> 
> 2006-j.will/pass first
> 2005-tony parker/pass first
> ...


uhhhh... when you average about 5 apg, i dont know how you could be considered a pass first pg.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



> This has been talked about since before Telfair was even drafted. Telfair was always said to have wanted to play on the east coast, especially for New Jersey (because he was really good friends with the owner) and would likely bolt as soon as his contract was up.


Pure garbage....Really...that has absolutely ZERO basis in fact....I would love to see a link backing your statements up.....and LOTS of NBA players are friends with PART owner JayZ....You are grasping at straws here...really...

The only "people" I see perpetuating this myth are people like you...who...not so surprisingly...have ZERO proof of your claims....Stop spreading a lie...There is just no basis in fact for what you are claiming...

Actually, there is as much basis for it as Jarrett Jack leaving when he is a free agent.....Like I said, I find it funny that you assume Telfair would have bolted but Jack will stay...



> Defense always has and always will win Championships, just ask every Championship team ever.





> The style of the NBA is changing, absolutely. It's hard to disagree there, but the saying is still true: defense wins championships.


Not anymore....Defense doesn't sell or get fans excited...offensive bball does and the NBA is creating rules to help offensive players\teams....That is there as clear as day for EVERYONE to see....

Not saying there isn't good defense played...but if your going to try and convince me that suddenly Antoine Walker, Jason Williams and the decrepid Gary Payton suddenly found their defensive alter ego's...well...then simple put.....your crazy....

MIA won b\c their star (Wade) was better than DAL star (Nowitzki)....That is all there was to it...Not b\c they suddenly played awesome defense.....I actually saw very little of that...

Actually Nowitzki and the superior offensive players f DAL choked their championship away...which was pretty funny to watch IMO...Nothing like seeing a ******** like Cuban get his come uppance...that little whiny *Do not mask your cursing*...




> Defense creates offense.


That is the type of garbage defensive teams\coaches try to sell to their fans\media and own players to get them to "buy in" to their philosophy....It isn't true...

Defense creates oportunites...but what good are opportunities if your players are not offensively good enough to capitalize on them? 

Multiple offfensive options...that is where the NBA is going...either get on board or fall by the wayside...Nate isn't even on that road...



> How can you possibly blame a coach under those circumstances.


Simple...He is highly paid to WIN games...there are no excuses IMO...You don't give players excuses...why should the coach get one? It is ridiculous....He took the job, he knew what it entailed.....POR finished with the WORST record in the NBA last year...the WORST record in FRANCHISE history if I recall...Hell, even the inept Mo Cheeks did better...

You want to give him the excuse of not enough talent? Well, he is getting "his" type of players...What is the excuse going to be when POR sucks again next year?...with Nate's players? I am sure POR mgmt and Nate lover's will come up with something...they always do...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Miracle Max said:


> I have been reading this board for the past few years and never felt the need to post.


Wow. That's pretty unusual. But welcome to the board!



> What people seem to be forgetting is that Portland would likely have lost his services after next year anyway, his desire to return to his east coast roots would have asserted themselves and we would have been forced to trade him or lose him entirely in free agency.


That's far from certain. Many east coast players have come to Portland and loved living here. And if the team is better next year, Telfair would have had even more incentive to stay.



> Could Bassy become a star? Sure. But his development as a player does not reduce the possibility (or liklihood IMO) that Roy will develop into a long term cornerstone for this franchise (either at point or off guard position).


That I agree with. I was a big Telfair supporter, but I think (from early signs, anyway) that Roy could be an even better fit for us.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Ed O said:


> Telfair can't shoot. That's not the same as being "pass-first".


Yeah, that's sort of the crux of it. As quick and as talented as Telfair is, he just doesn't have a reliable jump shot. That's his achilles heel, and it's a big one. John Stockton was another short pg who wasn't as quick as Telfair, but he had a good jump shot and that made the defense play him honest. I'm afraid that until Telfair learns to shoot (and it may never happen), he's going to have limited effectiveness in this league.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

kmurph owns you all


----------



## tlongathome (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Is Telfair working on getting taller?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MAS RipCity said:


> kmurph owns you all


Why, because you like Telfair so much or because you like his argument?

He's gone, dude. Let's embrace the future.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



SheedSoNasty said:


> Why, because you like Telfair so much or because you like his argument?
> .


Both reasons


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Wow...I've seen some 5 year olds who act better than a few posters in this thread.

Some people have nothing better to do with their life than just wait till others are wrong so they can rub it in their face. What will that prove? That you were right? Big whoop. If you're going to waste precious minutes out of my day posting every single day about how right you were, I (and I'm sure many others) will just put you on ignore, so you'll be talking to yourself. Take a step back, put the pipe down, and start thinking about the team we have right now. We need your input on the team now, on how to make it better, on how to win games with WHAT WE HAVE NOW. If you pine away for past players, then I'd suggest you follow said players and join another board. There you will find plenty of denziens who will reaffirm your beliefs and you can all enjoy one giant group orgy of love to show how incredibly right you were and are. What an accomplishment. I'm sure the entire world tips their collective hats in your direction at the complete and total rightness you eminate.

If Telfair ends up being great, maybe even an All-Star, then that's fantastic for him. I hope he does it and I hope he has a decent career, he seems like a good kid. His efforts at improving his shot should pay off in the short and long run and I think the best of all worlds would be a Boston-PDX Finals. I , of course, hope Roy has an equally impressive career... all with Portland.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Miracle Max said:


> I have been reading this board for the past few years and never felt the need to post. This topic, however, has lured me out in the open. I realize it's human nature to justify trades with a "he sucks and look what we got out of it" mentality but every so often a trade comes along that makes sense for both teams. If Bassy becomes a star with Boston, great -- I hope he does well. What people seem to be forgetting is that Portland would likely have lost his services after next year anyway, his desire to return to his east coast roots would have asserted themselves and we would have been forced to trade him or lose him entirely in free agency. This trade was a proactive step in addressing the needs of the franchise and Pritchard should be commended for having the guts to pull it off.
> 
> Could Bassy become a star? Sure. But his development as a player does not reduce the possibility (or liklihood IMO) that Roy will develop into a long term cornerstone for this franchise (either at point or off guard position).


Hey, Miracle Max, you should post more often. 
Personally I have nothing against Bassy and wish him well, except when he plays Portland. There is nothing wrong with both teams benefiting from a trade. There is this idea that one team has to hose the other or a trade is lousy. But those kinds of trades are actually the exception.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MAS RipCity said:


> well prepared to get tired quickly because everytime bassy has a good game, im postin it.....pdx pissed me off by tradin away my fv blazer...really has nothing to do with roy anymore...im just upset and bassy is going to make everyone pay.


If you do that, prepare to get your threads merged together.

We don't need threads every time Telfair has a good game, or every time he has a bad game.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MAS RipCity said:


> well prepared to get tired quickly because everytime bassy has a good game, im postin it.....pdx pissed me off by tradin away my fv blazer...really has nothing to do with roy anymore...im just upset and bassy is going to make everyone pay.


You know, it would be just as easy to goto the Boston Forum and post it there. I am sure that there will be a ton of people that will praise you for the Telfair updates there. I am sure that with Boston's style of play Telfair will do much better then he ever could here in Portland.

With that being said, you might have to post it in the Philadelphia Forum as it appears that Boston is getting ready to trade him there in a package deal for AI. In any case I am sure that the Portland fans would love the updates, but I think one after every game might rub people the wrong way.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



MAS RipCity said:


> well prepared to get tired quickly because everytime bassy has a good game, im postin it.....pdx pissed me off by tradin away my fv blazer...really has nothing to do with roy anymore...im just upset and bassy is going to make everyone pay.


For the record, I don't like the Telfair trade either. I would rather have not done it. That being said, noone here had any input on whether the Blazers traded Telfair or not. Thus deliberately attempting to annoy the forum because you are unhappy is not only pointless, but childish. I hope you are truly just frsutrated and will be getting over it soon, because I think you're a better poster then that.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Nightfly said:


> We don't need threads every time Telfair has a good game, or every time he has a bad game.


I agree!!


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



B_&_B said:


> I agree!!


And then some!!!

Bassy's track record would indicate more of bad than good.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

let
it
go


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Let what go?

Free country last time I checked...take a chill pill.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

maybe i wasnt talking to you?

this infatuation that people have with ST , let it go,...


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



BlayZa said:


> maybe i wasnt talking to you?
> 
> this infatuation that people have with ST , let it go,...


I don't see a problem with it...so what if people have a infatuation with Bassy. You may choose to let it go but others do not want to. That's life.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Captain Chaos said:


> I don't see a problem with it...so what if people have a infatuation with Bassy. You may choose to let it go but others do not want to. That's life.


Exactly.

And if somebody wants to point out how horribly Telfair played in the 2nd game of the summer league, that's their right too.

(5 pts on 1-5 shooting, 5 fouls, 4 turnovers, 1 rebound, 2 assists in 27 minutes)


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



rose garden pimp said:


> name the last team that had a shoot first pg win anything?
> 
> 2006-j.will/pass first
> 2005-tony parker/pass first
> ...


Are you kidding?

None of those guys are "pass-first" points.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

PERSONALLY, I'm all for people reminding us how Telfair is doing... as long as it's not done just to annoy. I think that reminders on how ex-Blazers are doing (from Rasheed and Bonzi to Damon, McInnis and DA) are interesting, and I don't think that we should just "let go" of a player that we supported because he's gone.

Not meaning we should all "rah rah" the guys, but some of us DO take a more active interest in some players than others, and some of us ARE either strongly supportive or critical of some players.

For some Blazers fans on this board, Telfair wasn't just one of the players on the team... he was the future. He was the best hope for turning this franchise around.

I wasn't one of those fans, but I can imagine that some are angry and want to say, "I told you so" whenever they get a chance to demonstrate that moving him was a mistake. 

Again (personally) I'd prefer to wade through an occcasional "I told you" post or thread than expect people to give up their opinions after a player is traded...

Ed O.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

Ditto Dat. I am always curious about how the players who are no longer with Portland are doing. Not because I want to second-guess every deal, but because I am genuinely interested in the player, and curious as to whether my WAG assessment is realized in fact.

It would be very welcome if, a few times a season, average stats were posted for used-to-be-Blazers, from Ruben to Monia.

iWatas


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*



Ed O said:


> PERSONALLY, I'm all for people reminding us how Telfair is doing... as long as it's not done just to annoy. I think that reminders on how ex-Blazers are doing (from Rasheed and Bonzi to Damon, McInnis and DA) are interesting, and I don't think that we should just "let go" of a player that we supported because he's gone.
> 
> Not meaning we should all "rah rah" the guys, but some of us DO take a more active interest in some players than others, and some of us ARE either strongly supportive or critical of some players.
> 
> ...


Ed, if people spent time to post every time they were right about something when others doubted them, then the entire board would be flooded with posts going "I told you so." And depending upon interpretation, there would be people on opposite sides of the spectrum posting "I told you so" about the same damn thing.

Let it go, Ed. Rasheed is gone. :biggrin:


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Bassy with a good SL game*

I think it's perfectly reasonable to note performances of players dealt away, as they deal directly with evaluating the decision-making of the team. IF the performances are provided along with some useful commentary, I think that's fair and valuable. If it's just selective stat lines in order to say "I told you so" and disrupt the board with a spamming of that point, then I'd say it's not reasonable. And that goes for both "sides" of the debate, the ones pleased with the decision to ship the player out and the ones displeased.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*

Personally I think Rondo will win the starting PG job by the end of the season.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*

I don't know....Rondo is a great defender and has huge hands, and their speed is moot as they are both lightning fast. 

Defense= Rondo > Telfair
Speed= Rondo = Telfair
Offense= Rondo < Telfair
Passing= Rondo < Telfair

It should be interesting..


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*

Why do you say that? I think they are about the same size, equally bad shooters, and I don't see how Rondo can be any quicker. Telfair's NBA experience is the biggest difference I see.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*



gambitnut said:


> Why do you say that? I think they are about the same size, equally bad shooters, and I don't see how Rondo can be any quicker. Telfair's NBA experience is the biggest difference I see.


No. Telfair is a better shooter. Trust me. Rondo shot 50% from the FT line, and ugh, just trust me. His J is ugly as ****.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*

I thinks it's pretty unlikely Rondo is the starter in his rookie season. Bassy has two years under his belt, which gives him more poise and a better understanding of how to run an NBA offense. That isn't to say that Rajon couldn't be a starter down the road but I don't think it will be with Boston.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*



gambitnut said:


> Why do you say that? I think they are about the same size, equally bad shooters, and I don't see how Rondo can be any quicker. Telfair's NBA experience is the biggest difference I see.


 I thought Rondo was 6' 4. Anyway they are already loving over there in Beantown it seems. Celtics are very happy to have him


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*



BEEZ said:


> I thought Rondo was 6' 4. Anyway they are already loving over there in Beantown it seems. Celtics are very happy to have him


6'1 according to draftexpress.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*

Rondo is bigger than Telfair and his ball handling and speed is equal to Telfair. Neither one of them can shoot, but Rondo is more of a pass-first guard which would be more desirable at the point.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Sebastian Telfair vs Rajon Rondo*

Just want to give Telfair kudos for being a class act.



> "I wouldn't point my finger at Coach Nate," Telfair said. "That's the last thing I'm going to do, because Coach Nate didn't ever tell me not to throw the ball between my legs or throw a behind-the-back pass. It's just that his style of play is one way, and me being a point guard, I followed those rules. That's what it was. He wasn't cruel to me or anything. He's a great coach to me, and he actually helped me a lot."


Hope he does well exept when he's playing against us.


----------

